# Choosing Ultrasonic



## Bjorn1

This one (no 1)

80Â£










This Digital Professional Ultrasonic Cleaner uses high frequency vibration system that causes the strong transducer to produce 42,000Hz of ultrasonic wave. It offers 90, 180, 280, 380, 480sec working cycles and heater to enhance cleaning efficiency and easy operation. Range has been expanded allowing longer working time frame even on damp area or environment.

Just fill the 2.5L large tank with plain water, turn the cleaner on and the process of "cavitation" takes place resulting to a much efficient and much shorter cleaning time. The removable mesh tray can be used to position the item within the optimal cleaning zone of the tank. See how the dirt is separated from the object being cleaned.

Ideal to use by jewelry manufacturers & workshop, Gem stores, scientific & chemical laboratories, medical & dental clinics, optical shops, restaurants etc.

Wide Range Applications:

Jewelery : Necklaces, Rings, Earnings, Bracelets etc.

Glasses, Waterproof Watches & Timepieces

Dental equipments such as dental forceps & drills

Metal parts such as Bearings, Gears, Hardware and oil nozzle etc.

Personal care items : Electric Shaver Heads, Razor Blades, Dentures, Combs, Toothbrushes etc.

Pen-heads, Printer-heads, Seals etc.

Watch Parts, Ancient Coins, Badges, Valves, Machine Nozzles etc.

Metal dishware

Special Features

Bigger stainless steel tank with 2500ml (~ 5.29 pints) capacity suitable for long dental equipment

Stronger transducer with high 170W cleaning power best cleaning result even on large items

5 working cycles; your choice from 90, 180, 280, 380, 480 seconds cycle

Heater function with temperature 65Â°C and time controller for enhanced cleaning

Radiator fan to protect every parts in good condition even on after long working time

Circuit protector to lengthen the unit life span

Wet-proof PCB : suitable for use in both General & Scientific laboratory

Quite, solid state circuitry

Industrial IC to maintain steady in unstable voltage condition

Strong plastic housing to have better water-proof and drop-proof ability than that of metal housing.

Will not inflict damage to the items that are being cleaned

Available in 110V-240V with US / EU / UK / AU power plug

Specifications

Standard: CE, TUV, TUV-GS, PSE & RoHS

Ultrasonic Frequency: 42,000Hz

Tank Capacity: 2,500ml

Tank Material: Stainless Steel SUS304

Tank Dimensions: 10.40" x 6.46" x 3.15" (264mm x 164mm x 80mm)

Timer Setting: Digital with 180s, 280s, 380s, 480s, 90s Cycle Options

Rating Voltage & Frequency:

AC 220-240V , 50/60 Hz

AC 110-120V , 50/60 Hz

Power Consumption:

AC 220-240V , 170W

AC 110-120V , 160W

Power cord available in UK / US / EU / AU

Housing: Plastic ABS 757

Size: approx. 290 x 230 x 180mm

Weight: approx. 3.0kg

Set Includes

1 x Ultrasonic Cleaner

1 x Plastic Basket

1 x Instruction Manual

1 x Ultrasonic Cleaner Lid

Power cord (available in UK, US, Europe and Australia plug)

Standard Factory Box


----------



## Bjorn1

This one, no 2:

For 50Â£










Product Description:

No more scrubbing and scraping. The Ultrasonic Cleaner will do the job in 180 seconds.

Ultrasonic cleaning is a unique phenomenon. Millions of tiny bubbles are created when ultrasonic sound is passed through liquid. It is these tiny bubbles combined with a huge pressure that creates incredible cleaning results.

The control panel of the Ultra 6050 cleaner has a simple to use Digital Timer. Set your required cleaning time to one of the five preset times between 90 seconds and 3 minutes and let the cleaner do all your hard work.

Despite the compact size, the Ultra 6050 has a big 550ml tank, large enough to clean many items. The basket (included) will carry many small items, saving time and keeping them secure. CD/DVDs can also be cleaned using the holder (included).

Another useful addition is the Watch/Earring stand (included) that allows your valuables to be securely placed while cleaning. Cleaning of any tarnished silver or metal items can be enhanced using the special Tarnish Removal Cloth included with the Ultra 6050. The Ultra 6050 is designed for home/office use.

Industries that use ultrasonic cleaners:

Office , Jewelers, Dental industry, Home DIY enthusiasts, Car & Bike mechanics, Opticians, Tattoo salons etc.

Suggested applications:

Ultrasonic cleaners have many applications :

Jewellery, Glasses, Shaver Heads, Toothbrushes, Waterproof Watches, Combs Badges, Chiropody Instruments, Dentures, Dental Instruments, Machine Nozzles, Old Coins, Pen Heads, Printer Heads, Printed Circuit Boards, Veterinary Instruments and many more items.

Features:

â€¢ Needs only plain tap water to clean (add a tiny amount of washing-up liquid for further effectiveness)

â€¢ Removes dirt effectively, cleaning articles to shine like new

â€¢ Use for cleaning CDs, DVDs, VCDs, jewellery, eye glasses, contact lens accessories, dentures, combs, toothbrushes, tableware etc

â€¢ 3 minute automatic shut off

â€¢ Fast, efficient, effortless cleaning

â€¢ Digitally controlled power setting

â€¢ 5 Program digital timer with easy to read display

â€¢ Easy â€˜one touchâ€™ operation

â€¢ Innovative patented design

Specifications:

â€¢ Timer Settings : Digital timer with 5 time settings: 90s, 180s, 280s, 380s, and 480s

(3min) with automatic shut-off

â€¢ Tank Size : 550ml stainless steel

â€¢ Internal Tray Dimensions:

Widest points at base 125mm x 103mm

Widest points at top 150mm x 130mm

Height 44mm

â€¢ Ultrasonic Frequency : 45,000Hz (45kHz)

â€¢ Power Consumption : 50W Max

â€¢ Power Supply : AC 220-240V 50Hz

â€¢ Unit Dimensions (LxWxH) : 216 x 174 x 139mm

â€¢ MAX Weight (NET) : 1kg (2.2lbs)

â€¢ Mains Fuse : 3A

Package Contents:

1 x Ultra 6050 ultrasonic cleaner

1 x CD cleaning adapter

1 x Watch earring cleaning adapter

1 x General purpose basket

1 x Manual


----------



## Bjorn1

This one, no 3

For 115Â£










ITEM DESCRIPTION

2.0 Liter, 1/2Gallon Bath, Digital Heated ULTRASONIC CLEANER, Jewelry & Watches.

Available 110 volt version & 220 volt version.

It is made of stainless steel including cover , anti-acid and alkaline.

Ultrasonic cleaning has been proven to be the most efficient method of removing contaminants--such as grease, oil, wax, fluxes, fingerprints, oxides and other deposits--from visible and invisible surfaces, holes and cracks. In general, if an item can be cleaned with liquid, it can be cleaned much faster and more thoroughly with an ultrasonic cleaner. In fact, it may not be possible to clean certain intricate and complex parts without the use of an ultrasonic cleaner.

Ultrasonic cleaners are widely used in a variety of cleaning applications, from cleaning jewelry, medical equipment to micro circuitry and spacecraft parts and assemblies.

Features :

2.0L (1/2 gallon )volume.

One stainless steel basket included free.

80w of cleaning power.

200w of heating power.

All stainless steel construction - case and tank.

Heating element for best cleaning results.

All digital operation.

50/60 hz.

Power supply ac : 110 volt or 220 â€" 240 volt.

Overall unit dimensions L*W*H (mm) : 160 X 147 X 210

Internal tank dimensions L*W*H (mm) : 150 X 137 X 100

All weights and measurements are approx.

NOTE FOR RETAILERS: WE WILL OFFER A DISCOUNT FOR QUANTITIES, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE DETAILS.


----------



## Bjorn1

It's for generic home applications, and watch bracelets.

Maybe cases if I get around to modding my Seikos.

Anyone know these thingamagogs? Thanks


----------



## Bjorn1

This

No 4

18Â£










DESCRIPTION :

100% Brand New and High Quality

Power Source:AC220V/50HZ

Power:35 W / 60 W can switch over

Working time:3-5 minutes

Operating Frequence:43-45KHz

Main Use:

Electronic projectroduction,repair and maintance

Optical appliance and element:washing all kinds of lens

Wash and clean jewellery

Maintain medical appliance

INCLUDED :

1 x Ultrasonic Cleaner


----------



## Silver Hawk

No. 3 without a second thought....all stainless steel construction gets my vote every time.....I've had several plastic ones and none has lasted very long.


----------



## mel

As Paul says, you cannot go wrong with a Pro grade of tool in anything - only *you* can balance cost versus *your* possible useage though. :yes:

The #3 is similar to the one I used at work for many years ( too many :lol: ) and that was a super machine for the job, would really zap stuff *s**p**a**r**k**l**y* clean. Now I'm on my own tho' I have a LIDL special, less than Â£20, and for the money, plus a toothbrush (to clean off loosened gunk) a couple of cycles and it does a good enough job! It just takes longer and a tad more work. OTOH, it'll never last by comparison with the #3 machine. Then again, nowadays I only clean a watch maybe once or twice a month - - hey ho! Nearly June and no offers of Pantomime yet :rofl2:

Incidentally, the machine you have in #2 looks to be identical at Â£50 to the LIDL badged one that I have that cost less than Â£20 - - maybe you might want to wait for it to come up again on the LIDL specials. ALDI also have similar ones from time to time!


----------



## scottswatches

I also have the silvercrest lidl cheapy, and for the money and the amount i use it it is fine. If you have the budget then buy the best available - rarely is that a bad idea

edit - just had a look on fleabay and the lidl one is up for sale (Item 140757620346). It's selling for more than Lidl charged!

Mel - you and I have a paper profit!!!


----------



## Sir Alan

I have a #1

I paid about Â£60 for mine from Maplins.

I've used it probably 20 times and I've been completely happy with the results. Obviously I've nothing to compare it to, but the straps, cases, and smaller parts have all come up clean.

The heater option is a good one. I use it all the time - sometimes to re-heat the solution, at others to keep it hot 

It's a nice looking unit (albeit plastic)

That said, given the choice of buying from new, I would go for #3

It looks more 'professional'. If it was Â£300+ I would struggle to justify it, but for an extra Â£50 or so I'd say it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Bjorn1

Thanks!


----------



## pugster

you are putting the whole watch in the ultrasonic?


----------



## Silver Hawk

pugster said:


> you are putting the whole watch in the ultrasonic?


Looks like it.

:jawdrop:


----------



## Rotundus

Irfan said:


> I use an ultrasonic cleaner from Argos, costs Â£20 but does the job:


you are asking for trouble there mate! :stop:

US for stripped down parts only, or bracelets/buckles.

clean the watch head manually.


----------



## Rotundus

I have the 7800 version of #2, can't say i would recommend it really.

Didn't pay anything like 50 euro for it and i am still quite disappointed.

Buy the best you can afford.


----------



## Bjorn1

Managed to win this on auction for Â£20, ill see how crappy it is


----------



## jnash

Irfan said:


> I use an ultrasonic cleaner from Argos, costs Â£20 but does the job:


This image is making my body quiver.......


----------



## ketiljo

It's not water ingress that is the problem. More like that the ultrasonic can shake loose screws, lume in the hands, pallet jewels etc. So _never_ clean the whole watch, only the bracelet.


----------



## Bjorn1

Do you put the stuff into a glass/metal container, and then into the USC, so it doesn't get dirty?


----------



## mel

Bjorn1 said:


> Do you put the stuff into a glass/metal container, and then into the USC, so it doesn't get dirty?


To some extent, it depends on *what* you're ATTEMPTING TO CLEAN ! 

On an old watch, I take the movement out of the case, if there's bracelet I take that off and I check the crystal isn't loose or scratched. The case, bracelet and back all go into the USC along with enough warm water to cover the bits and just a spot of detergent - "Fairy Liquid" - and set the timer for maximum. Let the unit run and the use an old but clean toothbrush to loosen any stubborn muck around the lugs and bracelet, run it all through again and repeat as necessary if there is still DNA present. A strap is scrapped except if there's a nice buckle, which can be cleaned the same way. Some folks use a touch of ammonia in the wash, you experiment with this at your own risk on some metal materials 

Set the case and stuff aside to dry completely - air dry is best. The movement is stripped and cleaned "by the book" or Service Manual, allowed to air dry, and then re-assembled and lubed again as per Service details, using the USC as appropriate. The wee plastic baskets are useful to hold individual parts in this stage in the USC. After each stage of the cleaning process the fluid used should really be discarded when it is contaminated by removed DNA or other debris - you'll often see it in the basin.

Older three bath cleaning machines used a "Dirty bath", a "First Rinse" and a "Final Rinse" with specific cleaning compounds, each strage moving up one bath each time. Watch parts cleaned in "Dirty Bath" moved to "First Rinse" moved to "Final Rinse". Next watch, the "First Rinse" becomes "Dirty Bath", "Final" becomes "First Rinse" and Final Rinse is fresh cleaner, and so the process continues. I believe some folks use this method using glass jars in the USC, but I haven't. You'd still need to have enough water in the basin to level with the fluid in the jars I'd reckon?

HTH a tad, other folks mileage may vary :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Isn't that just typical...someone posts a question about ultrasonic cleaners....I say get the all s/steel #3....and...

...mine packs up the very next day. :taz:

Mind you, it does get used everyday and has done sterling service over the past 4 years....and even better, it is on its way back to the UK manufacturer to be repaired. :thumbsup:

http://www.walkerele...k/servicing.php


----------



## mel

Silver Hawk said:


> Isn't that just typical...someone posts a question about ultrasonic cleaners....I say get the all s/steel #3....and...
> 
> ...mine packs up the very next day. :taz:
> 
> Mind you, it does get used everyday and has done sterling service over the past 4 years....and even better, it is on its way back to the UK manufacturer to be repaired. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.walkerele...k/servicing.php


It's called "KARMA" Paul! :lol:

Out of interest, see my post above, do you clean parts using glass jars in the USC with different solutions, or what? I ask because the superb work you've done on my electrics is always sparkly clean, in and out!

The Sequined Avenger!

:weed:


----------

